# Hello!



## Not_Dave (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi All

I've just registered for this forum and thought I'd say Hello 

I recently bought a 2003 180 Quattro from a neighbour that didn't use it any more, and didn't want to keep up the Tax and insurance payments.

The MOT expired during the first months of lockdown and she was quoted over £600 to get it sorted, which she also didn't want to pay.

I got it cheap, so myself and my dad are going to have a go at some amateur mechanics following youtube videos and advice on this forum to hopefully get it back on the road.

Maybe see some of you around 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi whoever you are, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

